# Suddenly waking up frequently in the night



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi there (again!!)

I was wondering if you could offer any advice regarding my 5 1/2 month old who has suddenly started waking every 3-4 hours at night. She started weaning at 20 wks due to reflux and is now on 3 'meals' a day as well as breast milk. We think she might be teething as is showing all the signs. We're using teething gel and powder if she's distressed at all with them. She used to got to bed between 7-7.30 and sleep till between 3 and 5 am, have a feed and go back down until 6.30-7 am. For the past week and a half she's been disturbing every 3-4 hours. Some times I can get her to sleep using the lullabies on the listener, other times I've ended up having to feed her as she's been so upset. I'm a bit confused as to what's going on. It seems to have coincided with me introducing her 3rd 'meal' of the day but I don't know whether I'm clutching at straws!!! I don't give her solids any later than 2 hours before she goes to bed. I've even tried giving her a bit of formula and topping her up myself to see of that made a difference but it didn't. 

Any advice would be gratefully received as I'm goosed!!! 

Thanks in advance. 

XxxxxxChickingxxxxxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi chickling, it's probably down to teething, with her waking up frequently it's probably her gums hurting, try a bit of calpol with the teething gel to help relieve it and see if that works 

Nic
Xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly 
I've tried calpol a couple of nights and to be honest, it didn't really stop her waking :-( Should i give it her before she goes to bed or if she wales up? I feel really sorry for her!! I guess it's just something we'll have to ride through...just hope it doesn't take that long...I'm dead on my feet!!! 

Many thanks

XxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Try brufen instead, it works better for some, and give her a dose just before bed then if she does wake then you have the option of topping up with some calpol

Xxx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've just given her some brufen....fingers crossed. 

Thanks again for the advice

XxxxChickingxxxxxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No worries let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well that was a disaster!!! She disturbed twice before midnight and I managed to get her off with the lullabies on the listener. Then at 00.50 she woke up and wouldn't settle. My husband and I decided that if it was before 2 am, he'd try and settle her, if after, if feed her. Well he gave her calpol. Tried cool boiled water from a cup, 1 whole hour of screaming later (bringing us to 2am!!) I'm sat feeding her and calmness is restored!! I feel at my wits end!!! At 5 1/2 months, should I be feeding her in the night when previously she would go to 3-5 am without a feed!? Surely we can't do this every night for me to end up feeding her anyway? I spoke to my health visitor today who was really no use whatsoever and told me that babies cry ect.... 

Sorry for rambling on again

XxxxxChickingxxxxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

oh hun Im really sorry you had such a bad night, I still think it's probably her teeth and it should pass soon, have you tried anbesol gel, it's like bonjella but loads better in my opinion, some babies are really unsettled when there teeth are come through for a couple of weeks!  Sound like your LO is having a bad time with them 😞 xxx


----------

